# Has anyone ever heard of Gunbil or Banffy Haus Kennels?



## TroyTroy (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in the market for a GS and I came across the Gunbil kennel. Good looking dogs from what I can see, but I'm wondering if anyone has personal knowledge or info concerning them. Also Banffy Haus kennel. I really would like a high quality, good blood line shepherd, with the show line look. However, it's tough trying to locate kennels that are getting away from the extreme angulation. Any suggestions?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Do you want American Showline or West German Showline? Both of those seem to be WGSL, but I'm having trouble with the Banffy site.
I'm sure some of the WGSL folks on here will pipe up with some good sites to check out. 

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## teriod (Jun 12, 2011)

*N. ca gsd*

Ive heard, but not experienced good things about vom gunningham kennels in Ukiah, they have very nice looking dogs,with included training


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I've heard about Gunbil, but no personal experience. Gunbil is insanely expensive. You can get a good pup elsewhere without Gunbil's inflated prices.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just make sure you really have a chance to read up on ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html the more we know before talking to a good breeder, the more likely they are to consider us for their pups.



TroyTroy said:


> I'm in the market for a GS and I came across the Gunbil kennel. Good looking dogs from what I can see, but I'm wondering if anyone has personal knowledge or info concerning them. Also Banffy Haus kennel. I really would like a high quality, good blood line shepherd, with the show line look. However, it's tough trying to locate kennels that are getting away from the extreme angulation. Any suggestions?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs

I would recommend Alta-Tollhaus. She has many years of experience in the breed, and beautiful dogs to boot.


----------



## TroyTroy (Feb 13, 2012)

@asja, why do you say they're insanely expensive? I've noticed that all the pricing I'm finding seem to be in the $2,000-2,500. Needless to say I would rather not have to spend that much money, provided I could find a kennel that has dogs with comparable bloodlines. Which kennels would you recommend? 

As far as which line I'm looking for, there are certain aspects about each that I like. Obviously, I grew up with the image of the American Showline shepherd in my mind, since that's what's prevalent here. On the other hand, I think the West German show is beautiful. Also, in recent years I've become aware of the perils of severe angulation, and that seems rampant in the American Show. Again, advice on kennels from each would be nice.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

TroyTroy said:


> I'm in the market for a GS and I came across the Gunbil kennel. Good looking dogs from what I can see, but I'm wondering if anyone has personal knowledge or info concerning them. Also Banffy Haus kennel. I really would like a high quality, good blood line shepherd, with the show line look. However, it's tough trying to locate kennels that are getting away from the extreme angulation. Any suggestions?


If you don't mind shipping than Alta-Tollhaus is my choice ( see avatar) but if you want to stay in California there are some very nice ones in Southern California, Lundborg-Land is a nice one, I had a great dog from there, and Thinschmidt has nice dogs as well. These kennels are in Riverside, they both actively show and have very nice kennels. These are West German Showline kennels.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Also, in recent years I've become aware of the perils of severe angulation, and that seems rampant in the American Show.


What perils???


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

If I was looking at showlines I'd be talking with Andaka or Huerta Hof. Both have a lot of respect for health, longevity & temperament. Neither goes for fad extremes in conformation. From what I've seen on the board, both appear to be reasonable, professional & courteous.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Thank you. Troytroy and I have been PMing.


----------



## TroyTroy (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, I've tentatively decided to go with lundborg-land. The fact that they only charge $2,000, versus 2,500-3,500 is a big factor, along with the fact that there are in California as I am. I looked at the pedigree of their dogs and they seem to be similar in quality to the Alta tollhaus kennel. (Though I do know other factors such as socialization, and pairing make a huge difference) If anyone has any info on lundborg-land before I make this decision final I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I like Linda Lundborgs dogs, I had a beautiful Urban daughter.


----------



## Ken 77566 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have gotten two dogs from Banffy Haus one was the best dog I have ever owned and one that is 3 monthes old, very good dog so far. They know what they are doing. I let them pick the right puppy for me (before you get a pup he asks alot of questions :sex size tempament etc.) they were spot on on what I wanted. Very happy customer!


----------



## danni (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi I have a 3month old from Banffy and she is a great dog,very smart.They picked ours for our needs and done perfect.


----------



## CAraised (Jul 24, 2013)

*Banfy and Gunbil..I've got dogs from both kennels*

I've gotten dogs from both kennels. I live in Colorado and visited Gunbil. I do not recommend them. I adored the 3 dogs I have gotten from Banfy. One pup from his breeding and two adult import females.

Another top notch breeder, whose kennel I've visited, is Rocky Mountain German Shepherd Dog. rockymountaingsd.com Her name is Jayne. She is knowledge and there for you long after you purchase your dog. I've also purchased a dog from her and have sent other very satisfied customers to her.


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

*Gunbil Shepherds*

Just sent you a PM regarding this. I purchased a puppy from Von Gunbil and he's an amazing beautiful dog, I guess it all depends on what's important to the individual. 
There are other breeders mentioned that I have read negative things about including Von Gunbil but I had many long face to face conversations with the owner and ultimately I am happy with my decision to purchase from him.


----------

